# question



## robo mantis (Oct 17, 2005)

what kind of mantises are easy to breed?


----------



## Jesse (Oct 17, 2005)

In my experience, they are all about the same. Although I must say Miomantis paykulli was probably the easiest, and Heirodula patellifera the most difficult, but not significantly.


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 17, 2005)

Parasphendale affinis always seem to cooperate for me when its breeding time.


----------



## Ian (Oct 18, 2005)

I found sphodromantis rubrastigmata. Unless the males were just very sexed up, all I needed to do was put a female in front of them, give them a quick blow, and he would hop right on  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey,

You say Heirodula patellifera is one of the most difficult? Are Heirodula Membrencea the same because I've been trying to breed these for a while now and still no luck. I thought this was meant to be an easy species to breed? Also Ghosts but they don't notice each other. *sigh*

Very irritating :x

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2005)

I have not had really any trouble breeding any of them. For the most part they all seem about the same when it comes to breeding.


----------



## ellroy (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote ".............all I needed to do was put a female in front of them, give them a quick blow, and he would hop right on

Cheers,

Ian"

A quick blow??? Ian, I worry that you are a little too dedicated to your bugs sometimes :wink:

Alan


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 18, 2005)

ewwww.......

Some kind of mantis fetish? :?

Cameron.


----------



## hortus (Oct 18, 2005)

> Quote ".............all I needed to do was put a female in front of them, give them a quick blow, and he would hop right on Cheers,
> 
> Ian"
> 
> ...


lol a quick blow would get anyone in the mood roflmao


----------



## *RYAN* (Oct 18, 2005)

Lol, thats sick hortus ...


----------



## Ian (Oct 18, 2005)

omg..I knew I was testing myself when I wrote the word blow... :lol: 

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 18, 2005)

> Quote ".............all I needed to do was put a female in front of them, give them a quick blow, and he would hop right on Cheers,
> 
> Ian"
> 
> ...


lmao


----------

